# MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?



## Küpi (19. Februar 2006)

Hi Boardies!

Wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit der MS Blauort?

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen und ein paar Tipps mitteilen könntet.

Mit ein paar Bekannten wollen wir demnächst auf Dorsch.

Gruß, Küpi   #h #h #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

Schick mal ne PN an den Member Blauortsand (Jelle)! Die MS Blauort ist sein Stammkutter. Einige behaupten sogar, dass er dort wohnt!

Ich war letztes WE das erste Mal auf der Blauort! Ich bin wirklich sehr sehr sehr begeistert von dem Schiff! Auch die Crew hat den #6#6#6 verdient! Saunett und sehr gut drauf die Jungs! Am besten konnte ich am Heck angeln und fangen! Ist nicht jedermanns Sache ausm 1. Stock zu pilken, aber ich fand es sehr geil! Man hat aber am Heck verdammt viel Platz für Gerät und Taschen und ebenfalls kann man perfekt auswerfen!!!!


----------



## Herbyg (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Küpi, 
hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Kutterangeln und auch nicht von den Kuttern, aber gib doch einfach mal als Suchbegriff "MS Blauort" ein, da hast Du jede Menge Treffer.
Gruß
Herby,,,


----------



## Die Gummitanke (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

Blauort ist mein Stammkutter !!!
Bisher nur gute Erfahrungen, Eggi und die Crew sind sehr bemüht die Leute zum Fisch zu bringen und den Gästen einen gelungenen Tag zu bereiten.

Grüße, Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

gute Wahl für ne Ausfahrt !


----------



## Das_Lo (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

Allererste Wahl, ich fahre nun im neunten Jahr mit Egberts Blauort und wurde nicht einmal in irgendeiner Form enttäuscht!

Lass Dir bei der Buchung Plätze im Heck oder Bug reservieren, wenn du morgens das Schiff betrittst, hängen dort entsprechende Namensschildchen.
Die Crew ist stets freundlich, schnell mit dem Gaff zur Stelle und kocht leckere Holsteiner Küche.

Eggi selber hockt nicht nur auf der Brücke, sondern guckt selbst mal nach, wie´s so läuft und Sprüche vom Stapel gibt´s gratis!


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*



			
				Das_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> und Sprüche vom Stapel gibt´s gratis!



Kann ich echt bestätigen!!!! :q..... Ich hatte ne Phase, wo ich ne gute Std. nichts fing. Dafür alle um mich rum. Da schrie er von der Brücke: *"Eeey Mr. PENN!!!! Gib mal Gas da!!!! Wo ist Dein Fisch????" * :q:q:q 

Fand ich echt lustig, denn nach der nächsten Drift fing ich endlich wieder einen! Zwar untermaßig, aber der wurde von der gesamten Crew samt Skipper begröhlt und bejuhuuuut!!! #6#6#6


----------



## lattenputzer (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

@ Küpi

Kann die Aussagen der Vorposter nur bestätigen. Fahre seit 35 Jahren mit der Blauort (Nord- und Ostsee) und bin immer zufrieden gewesen. Auch wenn es mal keinen oder nur wenig Fisch gb, lag es nicht an Egbert. Der ist immer bemüht, an den Fisch zu kommen und ärgert sich fast noch mehr als die Angler, wenn es mal nicht so läuft. Zaubern kann er aber auch nicht.
Auf alle Fälle ist es ein sehr sicheres Schiff, das auch noch relativ ruhig liegt, wenn andere Kutter schon abbrechen. Ist eben ein ehemaliger Nordseekutter.#h


----------



## Küpi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

Ja Hallo zusammen!

Mächtig vielen Dank für Eure tollen Infos!

Darüber habe ich mich sehr gefreut!

Gruß, Küpi


----------



## banja1 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: MS Blauort / Erfahrungen?*

Moin,habe grade auf meiner Schiffs app gesehen die Blauort ist aufn Weg nach Büsum.Hoffe diese Jahr läuft es besser.


----------

